# Concerned about what's in my dogs poo (picture included)



## i_shaw_i (Jan 24, 2013)

Something to worry about? He's been acting normal.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

I do not know what that is, if it were from 1 of my dogs i would take it to my vet, now. yep, now, might be nothing at all , I don"t like the looks of it.


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

I would be on the phone to the vet. Probably nothing. But better safe than sorry.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Vet .... Take a sample or at minimum show the picture... Just to be safe, even more so if you have 2 footed kids


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Call your vet please now. It could be nothing but let's not taking chances.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Has the dog been wormed?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I would take a sample to the Vet and have a Fecal done ASAP!


----------



## i_shaw_i (Jan 24, 2013)

Will do. Vet said they need a fresh sample, so now I wait till sunrise.


----------

